# Vacances, bon plans



## Dos Jones (7 Juillet 2007)

Bon ben voilà, après moults recherches ici sur le terme "vacances" ou celui de "voyages" pas trouvé un qui pourrait correspondre à ce que j'aimerais trouver

Il se trouve que j'envisage de partir vers une île lointaine* en vacances mais que le guide du routard ne l'a pas répertoriée 

Donc ce fil est ouvert pour les bons plans, les bons coins, les bons sites à voir, les bons restaurants, les bornes WIFI accessibles, non répertoriés par ailleurs etc

* C'est la Sardaigne A la nage c'est lointain  

Sur ce y'aura étape à Pise pour laquelle j'ai un penchant 

Voili, voilou Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui auraient des infos sympas

En échange si vous venez par chez moi, pas de problèmes vous pourrez vous recommander de ma part  

Le premier qui me pourrit mon fil l'a pas intérêt à venir pleurer sur "MacOSX" ou sur "Applications"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

Après une recherche un peu compliqué sur les forums d'au bout du monde (y'a pas la case sardaigne ...) j'ai trouvé quelques discussions.
Et d'autres aussi sur le site de lonely planet (ils parlent de venise, sicile ect mais pas la sardaigne).

C'est quand même pas le _sphincter_ du monde ? 

Bonne chance


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Après une recherche un peu compliqué sur les forums d'au bout du monde (y'a pas la case sardaigne ...) j'ai trouvé quelques discussions.
> Et d'autres aussi sur le site de lonely planet (ils parlent de venise, sicile ect mais pas la sardaigne).
> 
> C'est quand même pas le _sphincter_ du monde ?
> ...


Merci déjà pour les liens  

Outre la Sardaigne, on va faire un tour à Pise 

On a prévu d'y manger avant de repartir pour prendre le bateau à Livorno le soir

Des bons plans sur Pise ?

Restaus, visites etc, pour l'architecture on évitera

Quand on sait pas faire des bâtiments droits, on fait autre chose


----------



## richard-deux (8 Juillet 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Des bons plans sur Pise ?
> 
> Restaus, visites etc, pour l'architecture on évitera
> 
> Quand on sait pas faire des bâtiments droits, on fait autre chose



Pise est une ville minuscule. 
Lors d'une visite dans cette ville, j'avais pensé passer la journée et finalement après la visite de la tour et du Duomo, il n'y a rien.
J'y suis resté environ 3 heures.
Pise est une ville touristique et tu n'y trouvera que des "marchands du temple".
Je n'ai pas trouvé de restos et bars agréables.

Voilà mon opinion mais peut-être que quelqu'un pourra te donner de bonnes adresses, je te le souhaite.  

Sinon bon voyage.


----------



## mado (8 Juillet 2007)

Beaucoup aim&#233; la Sardaigne 

Et effectivement pas de guide du routard. J'avais achet&#233; le guide d'Hachette je crois, pour avoir quelques rep&#232;res et trouv&#233; des infos sur le net avant de partir pour &#234;tre s&#251;re d'avoir un lit au moins deux nuits  Mais hors vacances scolaires, on a trouv&#233; sans probl&#232;me &#224; se loger au fur et &#224; mesure.

Si vous aimez les chambres d'h&#244;tes, un petit tour par l&#224;.

Fait que la partie nord, &#224; partir de Porto Torres, en descendant sur la c&#244;te ouest jusqu'&#224; Bosa. Magnifique &#224; faire, au printemps en tous cas avec une v&#233;g&#233;tation en plein renouveau. Pour dormir vers Bosa (&#224; voir), y'a un petit h&#244;tel qui paie pas de mine &#224; Porto Alabe, mais impossible de me souvenir le nom.. Confort rustique, mais accueil nickel, et mer en bas des chambres.

Ensuite, direction plein est. Une succession de petits villages, accroch&#233; &#224; des promontoires. Des routes hyper praticables. Une &#233;tape &#224; Gavo&#239; et une nuit &#224; l'auberge de Gusana. Les proprios valent le coup d'&#234;tre rencontr&#233;s, vraiment.
Un petit d&#233;tour par Orgosolo et ses fresques murales si vous &#234;tes dans le coin.

Remont&#233;e vers le nord ensuite, pour aller se poser quelques jours &#224; Tempio Pausiana. En fait, l&#224; j'avais craqu&#233; sur un lieu o&#249; je voulais aller me reposer. Bingo, c'&#233;tait parfait, un peu cher peut-&#234;tre, mais pas tellement compte tenu de l'endroit. Et pour d&#233;couvrir les merveilles de la cuisine sarde, c'est parfait. Ne pas trop manger &#224; midi ! Et puis de Tempio, on peut , en faisant l'AR dans la journ&#233;e sans probl&#232;me, rayonner sur la costa esmeralda (peu d'int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; mon sens, except&#233; les rochers d&#233;coup&#233;s du capo d'orso), du c&#244;t&#233; Santa Teresa di Gallera (l&#224; tu dis bonjour &#224; Patoch s'il est &#224; Bonifacio), &#224; Isola Rossa et Castelsardo (magnifiques villages de bord de mer. A Castelsardo, faut aller manger chez Fofo, pour les seadas..), en passant par la Vall&#233;e de la Lune, surprenant chaos rocheux.

Voil&#224;, quelques pistes.
R&#233;vise tes cours de klaxon avant d'y aller et oublie tout ce que tu sais du code de la route !


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Juillet 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Pise est une ville minuscule.
> Lors d'une visite dans cette ville, j'avais pens&#233; passer la journ&#233;e et finalement apr&#232;s la visite de la tour et du Duomo, il n'y a rien.
> J'y suis rest&#233; environ 3 heures.
> Pise est une ville touristique et tu n'y trouvera que des "marchands du temple".
> ...


Merci, on essayera de trouver un truc sur la route avant Pise, pour le repas, et la visite devrait-&#234;tre rapide ensuite&#8230; 



mado a dit:


> Beaucoup aim&#233; la Sardaigne
> 
> Et effectivement pas de guide du routard. J'avais achet&#233; le guide d'Hachette je crois, pour avoir quelques rep&#232;res et trouv&#233; des infos sur le net avant de partir pour &#234;tre s&#251;re d'avoir un lit au moins deux nuits  Mais hors vacances scolaires, on a trouv&#233; sans probl&#232;me &#224; se loger au fur et &#224; mesure.
> 
> ...


G&#233;nial toutes ces infos et liens&#8230; Bises &#224; toi  :love:

Maux d'Edith : On a trouv&#233; le guide Hachette, pleins de renseignements et pleins d'adresses Internet&#8230;

Re-merci&#8230;


----------



## Craquounette (8 Juillet 2007)

Pour la Sardraigne j'avais acheté le guide Voir de Hachette. J'y suis restée une semaine en camping.

Niveau excursion je ne peux que te conseiller de partir un jour en bateau sur les îles de la Maddalena. Nous avions loué un petit bateau (pour pas cher) avec le pilote (et la Madame du pilote qui nous avait préparé un déjeûner à tomber par terre: moules, spaghetti etc... ). Balade en mer, petite pause plage sur une de ces petites îles au sable rose, à l'eau turquoise...Juste à tomber par terre!!! Même moi qui ai horreur du bateau j'ai bcp apprécié. Le couple était super-sympa, pas du genre à être tout le temps sur notre dos, discussions très intéressantes sur l'économie sarde, le tourisme, la vie etc... Très bon souvenir! 

Côté culinaire, j'ai un souvenir :love: les sebadas (ou seadas selon les régions) Ce sont des beignets farcis au fromage frais de brebis, de  zeste d'orange ou citron et servis arrosé de miel :love: :love: :love:  Juste d'y repenser j'en salive  
Mais bon comme partout en Italie, tu ne mangeras que de bonnes choses  Cherche les agriturismo, tu y mangeras des spécialités comme à la maison...

Autrement un truc sympa à faire en Sardaigne, c'est prendre le bateau pour aller un jour à Portovecchio  _Je doute que Patoch' me contredise_   

Je te souhaite d'excellentes vacances sardes


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2007)

Est-ce k'j'pars en vacances, moi, hein !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le premier qui me pourrit mon fil l'a pas int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; venir pleurer sur "MacOSX" ou sur "Applications"&#8230;





tirhum a dit:


> Est-ce k'j'pars en vacances, moi, hein !...



Jo&#235;l, il t'a pourri ton fil !* 



Bonnes vacances quand m&#234;me 

(*) &#231;a me fait penser &#224; "Il a pourri le groove de l'empereur !" dans Kuzco


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Est-ce k'j'pars en vacances, moi, hein !...


On t'emm&#232;ne si tu veux&#8230; 

Note personnelle : tirhum dans le collimateur&#8230;



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Jo&#235;l, il t'a pourrit ton fil !
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnes vacances quand m&#234;me


Merki&#8230;  

N'emp&#234;che que j'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; un max d'infos qui nous rendra ce s&#233;jour plus ag&#233;able et j'en remercie tous les contributeurs&#8230;  

Bien fait d'ouvrir ce fil moi&#8230;


----------



## Craquounette (8 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Est-ce k'j'pars en vacances, moi, hein !...



J'ai une place pour 6 jours de marche en montagne si ça t'intéresse ?


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Juillet 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'ai une place pour 6 jours de marche en montagne si ça t'intéresse ?


C'est pas vraiment un bon plan de vacances


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> On t'emmène si tu veux
> 
> Note personnelle : tirhum dans le collimateur
> (...)


J'vais jamais "chez toi"....  



Craquounette a dit:


> J'ai une place pour 6 jours de marche en montagne si ça t'intéresse ?


C'est ce que je faisais tous les ans jusqu'à très récemment....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Il se trouve que j'envisage de partir vers une &#238;le lointaine*
> 
> * C'est la Sardaigne&#8230; A la nage c'est lointain&#8230;



Tu as d&#233;cid&#233; d'&#233;viter la Corse cet &#233;t&#233;, &#231;a confirme ce que je pensais de toi ; tu es un mec bien... 



Craquounette a dit:


> Autrement un truc sympa &#224; faire en Sardaigne, c'est prendre le bateau pour aller un jour &#224; Portovecchio  _Je doute que Patoch' me contredise_



Tout &#224; fait... Mais il faut pas...


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2007)

Toutes fa&#231;ons la corse hein.... C'est tr&#232;s surfait 

Patoch' tu te tais hein ? On fait comme si que   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4327489 a dit:
			
		

> Toutes façons la corse hein.... C'est très surfait



Je confirme... Faut pas venir ; c'est mieux ailleurs...


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je confirme... Faut pas venir ; c'est mieux ailleurs...


Ouais faudrait me payer pour que je vienne !.... 
_Tiens d'ailleurs, je vois qu'il y a un festival BD &#224; Ajaccio.... _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _Tiens d'ailleurs, je vois qu'il y a un festival BD à Ajaccio.... _



Oui, mais il n'est pas bien du tout...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2007)

Pourquoi aller en Sardaigne alors qu'on peut aller en Franche-Cont&#233; ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pourquoi aller en Sardaigne alors qu'on peut aller en Franche-Conté ???



C'est vrai, ça... C'est pas mal du tout comme endroit... Et je peux en parler pour y avoir été exilé un bon paquet d'années...


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui, mais il n'est pas bien du tout...


C'est vrai ?!....  
_D'toute fa&#231;on je n'y viendrai probablement pas... _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est vrai ?!....
> _D'toute façon je n'y viendrai probablement pas... _



C'est sûr... Ils prennent pas les bons...


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pourquoi aller en Sardaigne alors qu'on peut aller en Franche-Conté ???


Ben, sur voyages.com y'avait pas de bateau pour la Franche-Co*m*té alors que y'en avait pour la Sardaigne


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est sûr... Ils prennent pas les bons...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2007)

:love:  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juillet 2007)

D'fa&#231;ons, prendre ses vacances en &#233;t&#233; c'est pas la bonne soluce.

Perso, je prendrai les miennes en novembre.
C'est bien novembre.
T'es pas emmerd&#233; sur les plages... 
Tranquille...


Chuis un malin, moi.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

Tu reviens de vacances c'est ça ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Tu reviens de vacances c'est ça ?


M&#234;me pas! 

Chuis juste un malin, c'est tout.


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2007)

Moi c'est en Septembre, non seulement y'aura personne, mais y'aura meme pas Bobby 

Enfin toutes fa&#231;ons m'&#233;tonnerai qu'il aille chez ces cons de Corses, surtout le Patoch, et apr&#232;s en Irlande, ca serait vraiment pas de bol pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> M&#234;me pas!
> 
> Chuis juste un malin, c'est tout.


Malin oui. Comme une tumeur ?


----------



## rezba (19 Juillet 2007)

Moi je vais chez bobby, et apr&#232;s chez Vixente.
Bobby, attends-moi pour allumer le barbecue, j'aime pas quand on l'allume avec de l'alcool &#224; bruler.


----------



## mado (19 Juillet 2007)

Ouais en fait c'est vrai. Macgé c'est un bon plan pour les vacances. Suffit d'éviter la Corse et la Rochelle.




:love::love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juillet 2007)

Chez les Nountchak, môôssieur, on allume à l'essence. 

On se met à 3 mètres, et on jette une allumette dans le barbec.
En général elle s'éteint avant d'avoir touché quoi que ce soit d'inflammable.

On recommence donc jusqu'à ce qu'une allumette finisse sa course dans la flaque d'essence qui, pendant ce temps, s'est répandue sous le barbecue (en coulant le long de l'axe en inox qui sert à faire monter et descendre la grille circulaire sur laquelle on pose les merguez, grille qui en général n'a pas été nettoyée depuis 3 ans).

La ça fait *WOUF*
Et en général, un copain prend une belle photo au moment du wouf.

Ca laisse une bonne heure pour finir l'apéro, le temps que l'incendie se calme un peu.

C'est comme ça que ça se passe un barbecue chez les nountchak, môôssieur Rezba! 


Vous êtes prévenu! 

...
D'un autre côté vous avez de la chance, maintenant j'habite en appart.
__________________


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> D'un autre côté vous avez de la chance, maintenant j'habite en appart.
> __________________



C'est les voisins qui en ont moins de chance du coup


----------



## rezba (20 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Chez les Nountchak, m&#244;&#244;ssieur, on allume &#224; l'essence.
> 
> On se met &#224; 3 m&#232;tres, et on jette une allumette dans le barbec.
> En g&#233;n&#233;ral elle s'&#233;teint avant d'avoir touch&#233; quoi que ce soit d'inflammable.
> ...



Cool. J'adore ce genre de jeu. J'am&#232;ne mes fonds de trychlo, pour rire.




> D'un autre c&#244;t&#233; vous avez de la chance, maintenant j'habite en appart.
> 
> __________________




Ah oui, c'est vrai. Et la fille de la voisine, alors, vous l'avez bouff&#233; au barbecue ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> D'fa&#231;ons, prendre ses vacances en &#233;t&#233; c'est pas la bonne soluce.
> 
> Perso, je prendrai les miennes en novembre.
> C'est bien novembre.
> ...





			
				odr&#233;;4337045 a dit:
			
		

> Tu reviens de vacances c'est &#231;a ?





bobbynountchak a dit:


> M&#234;me pas!
> 
> Chuis juste un malin, c'est tout.


Suffit de bosser....


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ah oui, c'est vrai. Et la fille de la voisine, alors, vous l'avez bouffé au barbecue ?




Ah bah pas emmerdé récemment.
Vu que j'avais deux scènes des francos (St Jean d'Acre et la Motte rouge, ça ne s'invente pas) qui m'ont craché leur son en pleine poire pendant 6 jours, j'ai pas trop eu l'occasion d'entendre les voisins...


:casse:






...
Tiponch? ... Cono!


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ( ...blabla sans int&#233;r&#234;t, comme d'hab' !...  )
> 
> ...
> Tiponch? ... Cono!










:love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

Sinon comme bon plan de vacances, je connais un coin y'a jamais un touriste !
G&#233;nial ... c'est trrr&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;ssss calme en &#233;t&#233;. 

Moi aussi j'suis une maline.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ouais en fait c'est vrai. Macgé c'est un bon plan pour les vacances. Suffit d'éviter la Corse et la Rochelle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilààààà... Faut juste éviter, en effet...


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2007)

*Aller &#224; La Rochelle*
et choper (un) des bubon(s)...


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2007)

J'ai aiguis&#233; mes couteaux... J'vais l'couper &#224; la base.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ouais en fait c'est vrai. Macgé c'est un bon plan pour les vacances. Suffit d'éviter la Corse et la Rochelle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci pour tes bons plans, on a évité les deux et la Sardaigne c'est sympa.

Bonjour à tous


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2007)

H&#233; h&#233; h&#233;... Premiers orages de la saison...:love: 

J'en ai crois&#233; plein en K-Way qui vont pas, en rentrant, conseiller &#224; leur potes de prolonger jusqu'en septembre ; surtout que c'est parti pour quelques jours... 

Libert&#224;!


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2007)

Boarf, m&#234;me avec du beau temps, la corse, s'est tr&#232;s surfait 

Onc' Patounet, j'te pr&#233;viendrais si j'y retourne sous peu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4419254 a dit:
			
		

> Boarf, même avec du beau temps, la corse, s'est très surfait



Je confirme! Affreux affreux affreux!


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je confirme! Affreux affreux affreux!



Ah bon ? Moi qui voulait émigrer en Corse 

Parce que là, chez moi, c'est encore pire, des vents dilluviens, des pluies à décorner les bufs, des touristes habillés en Coq Sportif dans des bars où on écoute Mika à fond


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2007)

En corse, ce sont les corses qui sont habill&#233;s en le coq sportif, avec mika partout et des vents diluviens 

Bref non n'y va pas. En plus y'a Patoch la bas


----------



## kisbizz (27 Septembre 2007)

moi j'aimerais bien y aller , habiter et surtout y travailler .....
en corse il y a le magasin  qui fait le plus gros ciffre d'affaire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> moi j'aimerais bien y aller , habiter et surtout y travailler .....
> en corse il y a le magasin  qui fait le plus gros ciffre d'affaire



C'est vrai qu'on a un splendide parc de radasses qui n'ont rien d'autre &#224; foutre dans la vie que de claquer un max de thunes en tatanes... C'est d&#233;plorable


----------



## Nobody (28 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'on a un splendide parc de radasses qui n'ont rien d'autre à foutre dans la vie que de claquer un max de thunes en tatanes... C'est déplorable



Et des mecs qui s'habillent en Hugo Boss®...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Et des mecs qui s'habillent en Hugo Boss®...



Rhâââââ! Faut toujours que tu voies le mal partout...


----------



## Craquounette (28 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rhâââââ! Faut toujours que tu voies le mal partout...



Perso j'aurais plutôt dit le mâle...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Perso j'aurais plutôt dit le mâle...



Vé! Mais c'est ma nounouille que voilà!...


----------



## Nobody (28 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rhâââââ! Faut toujours que tu voies le mal partout...



C'est thérapeutique. Grâce à ça, je me regarde et je trouve que je suis quelqu'un de bien.

:rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (28 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> V&#233;! Mais c'est ma nounouille que voil&#224;!...



ET voil&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;... faites des compliments &#224; un homme, et voil&#224; comment il vous tra&#238;te!!  Je veux bien que je n'ai pas des couettes mais quand m&#234;me!!!   

Pourquoi ne suis-je pas &#233;tonn&#233;e de la part d'un sudiste ???!!!!


----------



## alèm (28 Septembre 2007)

_pis en Corse, n'y allez pas, c'est plein de cons insupportables, chiants et qui n'aiment pas les touristes&#8230;  (et c'est bien r&#233;parti : de Asco &#224; Bastia, des Agriates &#224; Calvi&#8230;  , failli oublier la baie d'Aiacciu&#8230; ) 
et c'est aussi plein de cochons dits sauvages mais bien dress&#233;s &#224; bouffer les duvets des __[SIZE=-1]Pumatachji qui font le G&#233;h&#232;re&#8230; [/SIZE]_
_ 
Ceci dit, je suis invit&#233; &#224; Bastia pour l'ann&#233;e prochaine donc je passerais te claquer la bise et hors-saison bien entendu&#8230; je ne mange pas de tomates moi&#8230; sauf sur une bruschetta ou un pa con tomate&#8230; et encore&#8230; 


 _


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pourquoi ne suis-je pas &#233;tonn&#233;e de la part d'un sudiste ???!!!!



Ah oui, mais alors, si eux autres les sudistes, y zavaient &#233;t&#233; plus nombreux, nouzautres les nordistes, on aurait pris la pat&#233;e :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (28 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah oui, mais alors, si eux autres les sudistes, y zavaient été plus nombreux, nouzautres les nordistes, on aurait pris la patée :rateau:



Oh tu sais... moi, depuis 1515 je ne me fais plus d'illusions sur la finalité des combats


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Oh tu sais... moi, depuis 1515 je ne me fais plus d'illusions sur la finalité des combats



Ben dis donc, ça fait un moment que t'as perdu tes illusions, alors 

Quand je pense qu'on surnomme notre canis lupus préféré "le vieux"


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2007)

Ouais mais bon... Amok &#233;tait en classe avec Toutankamon, &#224; la fac, il sortait avec Vercing&#233;torix se miner la t&#234;te


----------



## kisbizz (28 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand je pense qu'on surnomme notre canis lupus préféré "le vieux"





si on l'expédie* en corse tu crois qu'il va rajeunir ?  




*via colissimo maritime  evidemment , par voie aerienne son coeur  ne suppoterait pas le decollage


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2007)

Mais oui, mais oui.... 

Continuez comme ca. Toi, la bottée tu vas comprendre ta douleur, les deux autres, j'en fais mon affaire. Un cube de béton par pied, pour la collection maritime de Patoch !


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand je pense qu'on surnomme notre canis lupus préféré "le vieux"



Un petit point de sémantique : il ne s'agit pas vraiment d'un surnom, un surnom c'est plein de subjectivité ; là, il s'agit d'un qualificatif objectif.  

Comment ça, c'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité ?


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Un petit point de sémantique : il ne s'agit pas vraiment d'un surnom, un surnom c'est plein de subjectivité ; là, il s'agit d'un qualificatif objectif.
> 
> Comment ça, c'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité ?



Ne relève pas, Luc : les louveteaux aboient, le chef de meute passe !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4420221 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais bon... Amok &#233;tait en classe avec Toutankamon



Ah ? alors il est plus jeune que je pensais, on m'avait dit que c'&#233;tait avec Toutmosis 1er 



Amok a dit:


> Mais oui, mais oui....
> 
> Continuez comme ca. Toi, la bott&#233;e tu vas comprendre ta douleur, les deux autres, j'en fais mon affaire. Un cube de b&#233;ton par pied, pour la collection maritime de Patoch !



Bon, dis, c'est d&#233;j&#224; le troisi&#232;me dentier que tu nous p&#232;tes ce mois ci en essayant de mordre, calme toi un peu, et secoue pas ton d&#233;ambulateur comme &#231;a, lui, il les &#224; d&#233;j&#224;, les pieds dans le b&#233;ton, depuis ta trente huiti&#232;me tentative d'&#233;vasion de la maison de redres retraite


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Octobre 2007)

En tout cas en Sardaigne on a pas été réveillé par une explosion en pleine nuit ET TOC !!!

A part pour leur conduite sur la route les Sardes sont plutôt acceuillant EUX !!!  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En tout cas en Sardaigne on a pas été réveillé par une explosion en pleine nuit ET TOC !!!
> 
> A part pour leur conduite sur la route les Sardes sont plutôt acceuillant EUX !!!  :love:



Rhâââââââ ; 'Tain d'Adèle©! Mais il est pire qu'une vieille teigne cuilà... Comment qu'il te colle pas!... :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Octobre 2007)

D'abord, on t'a fait un coucou depuis Santa Teresa Di Gallura et t'as même pas répondu

Tu snobes les continentaux


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2007)

Bon, questions bons plans vacances, je suis a votre écoute pour Madrid: 3 jours pour faire fondre le bitume.
Pas envie de se taper la balade touristique des bars, mais de connaitre "les" adresses où ca bouge vraiment, avec juste de l'Espagnol comme bruit de fond, et de verres qui tintent.

Quitte a y être, idem pour Oslo.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, questions bons plans vacances, je suis a votre écoute pour Madrid: 3 jours pour faire fondre le bitume.
> Pas envie de se taper la balade touristique des bars, mais de connaitre "les" adresses où ca bouge vraiment, avec juste de l'Espagnol comme bruit de fond, et de verres qui tintent.
> 
> Quitte a y être, idem pour Oslo.



Fait signe quand t'y vas...


----------



## katelijn (7 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, questions bons plans vacances, je suis a votre écoute pour Madrid: 3 jours pour faire fondre le bitume.
> Pas envie de se taper la balade touristique des bars, mais de connaitre "les" adresses où ca bouge vraiment, avec juste de l'Espagnol comme bruit de fond, et de verres qui tintent.
> 
> Quitte a y être, idem pour Oslo.



Je me renseigne et te tiens au courant ... restau aussi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, questions bons plans vacances, je suis a votre &#233;coute pour Madrid: 3 jours pour faire fondre le bitume.
> Pas envie de se taper la balade touristique des bars, mais de connaitre "les" adresses o&#249; ca bouge vraiment, avec juste de l'Espagnol comme bruit de fond, et de verres qui tintent.
> 
> Quitte a y &#234;tre, idem pour Oslo.





Euuuh ... Pour Oslo, "avec juste de l'Espagnol comme bruit de fond", j'ai peur que &#231;a ne soit pas si simple  :mouais:







katelijn a dit:


> restau aussi?



C'te question  Tu le connais, pourtant


----------



## mado (9 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, questions bons plans vacances, je suis a votre &#233;coute pour Madrid: 3 jours pour faire fondre le bitume.
> Pas envie de se taper la balade touristique des bars, mais de connaitre "les" adresses o&#249; ca bouge vraiment, avec juste de l'Espagnol comme bruit de fond, et de verres qui tintent.
> 
> Quitte a y &#234;tre, idem pour Oslo.




Et une place dans la valise, y'a ? 


Profite, et prends en plein la r&#233;tine.


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Et une place dans la valise, y'a ?
> 
> 
> Profite, et prends en plein la rétine.



Pour Oslo, oui.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Octobre 2007)

Ah ben tiens puisqu'on y est... si parmi vous certains ont quelques bons plans pour Stockholm pour la fin de l'ann&#233;e...  Bars sympas, bo&#238;tes, restos, etc.

'rci.


----------



## richard-deux (12 Octobre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ben tiens puisqu'on y est... si parmi vous certains ont quelques bons plans pour Stockholm pour la fin de l'année...  Bars sympas, boîtes, restos, etc.
> 
> 'rci.



J'étais à Stockholm en décembre 2005 et pour les bars sympas, il faut aller dans le quartier du Södra Theater (île du Södermalm).
Près de cette salle de concert, il y a un bar à l'arrière où il y a scène ouverte régulièrement.
Sinon, les restos, bars et boites se trouve dans une grande rue parallèle qui se nomme Götgatan.
Il y a aussi pas mal de bar sur l'île de Gamla Stan mais les prix sont élevés car c'est un lieu très touristique.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Novembre 2009)

Bon je sais que ça va en faire bisquer certains Mais nous partons le 18 novembre pour l'île Maurice 

Une île acceuillante à priori, pas comme d'autres, ou certains insulaires sévissent ici  Patoch 

Sur ce au programme farniente, pêche etc

On a le guide du routard mais si certains qui y ont été ont des plus à indiquer je saurais en être reconnaissant 

Voili, voilou


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bon je sais que ça va en faire bisquer certains Mais nous partons le 18 novembre pour l'île Maurice
> 
> Une île acceuillante à priori, pas comme d'autres, ou certains insulaires sévissent ici  Patoch
> 
> ...



Maurice, reviens, j'ai les même à la maison ! 



Bonnes vacances à vous deux


----------

